# Can you spot the dog?



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Anyone?  If you have given up.... Scroll down._









_There she is!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I made her do a Down/Stay in order to earn some off leash fun. I'm not exactly sure how far that is, but it was pretty far. lol She was very happy when I made it back to her so she could have some fun running around. 

_Bringin' that tennis ball back!_









_LOL.. it never fails for her to bring back some grass on her nose! _

















_Time to go in..... already?_


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome work! You must be so proud!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I always love your pictures of Harleigh. My favorite one is the nose covered in grass!!

Tami


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL - thought I needed to go to the optician there for a bit.
I love your photo's, looks like you've got a real happy, healthy pup there.


----------

